# PSU for Cabinet



## AmpleNM (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a generic branded(HCL) cabinet. My query is to find a compatible PSU(i mean, I'm not sure whether I could attach some other PSU or not). Suggestions are welcome for PSU buying *BUDGET-2.5k MAX*
*i.imgur.com/x0jCF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6gKQT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6iRZo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dQXuY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fZxGEs.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ just get a corsair CX430v2 @ 2.4k


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 18, 2012)

Fsp saga ii 500w??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, its a good PSU. Costs around 2.2k. But it has only 2yrs warranty. Get CX-430v2 it has 3yrs warranty. The best option is to get Seasonic S12II-430 for 2.6k. This one is 80+ bronze certified and comes with 5yrs warranty.


----------

